# What do you feed a camel ? Extremist puts barnyard bounties on Obama, Clinton.



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Extremist puts barnyard bounties on Obama, Clinton.
Last week, the U.S. State Department offered a $5 million reward for information leading to the capture of Fuad Muhammad Khalaf, the leader of an al-Qaida-affiliated extremist group in Somalia. A day later Khalaf responded, by putting his own bounty on President Obama and Secretary of State Hillary Clinton. "Whoever reveals the hideout of the idiot Obama will be rewarded with 10 camels," he reportedly said. "And whoever reveals the hideout of the old woman Hillary Clinton will be rewarded 10 chickens and 10 roosters." Khalaf called the dollar "the camel of today," referring to a 100-camel bounty offered for "the Prophet Mohammed." 
What do you feed a camel ? lol


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Hey!!! I know where Obama and Clinton are !! 10 camels and 10 chickens AND 10 roosters......SWEET!!!!........though I think it's a bit high of a price for these two..........oh...oh....,I smell a IRS .......company audit coming!!LOL


You got that right. This was one of the "headline" news on the net.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm going to need a bigger yard!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

220swift said:


> I'm going to need a bigger yard!!!


Good one Mike !!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I wonder how camel tastes? I guess I could always donate some to the zoo, or make a trade for beer and some grizzly long cut at any convienience store around here.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

No, girls get the pouches!


----------

